# Can someone explain GPU and GPU envirnoment temps



## ChuckS (Apr 6, 2005)

This is a noob question, but I'm not sure I understand the difference between the GPU temp and the GPU environment temp.  When I look at the CCC overdrive temp indicator, it appears to be reporting the GPU envirnoment temp, not the GPU temp.  

Is one more important than the other?  What do they tell me?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2005)

gpu environment is the temperature of the monitoring chip located somewhere on your pcb

gpu temp is the temperature of a diode inside the gpu core


----------



## ChuckS (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks.  So I as watch the temps, is one more important than the other?  I notice there's a big difference in temps between them.


----------

